# photo dans une pièce sombre ou de nuit



## canardogringo (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour , on m a offert un iPhone X . Je suis passée de 4 au X  étais toute contente d avoir entendue que niveau qualité de photo c était vraiment fantastique . Grosse déception pour moi pour les photos prises le soir . Avez vous une astuce un réglage un conseil pour moi ou est ce un défaut de l appareil


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2017)

canardogringo a dit:


> Bonjour , on m a offert un iPhone X . Je suis passée de 4 au X  étais toute contente d avoir entendue que niveau qualité de photo c était vraiment fantastique . Grosse déception pour moi pour les photos prises le soir . Avez vous une astuce un réglage un conseil pour moi ou est ce un défaut de l appareil



Bonjour,

Que voulez vous dire par " grosse déception " ?


----------



## canardogringo (26 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que voulez vous dire par " grosse déception " ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2017)

La photo est prise dans le noir total ou avec de la lumière ? le flash est il activé ?


----------



## Ma Dalton (26 Décembre 2017)

Il faut aussi vérifier qu'aucun "effet" n'a été ajouté.

En haut à droite de l'écran de l'application Appareil photo, taper les 3 petits ronds imbriqués, et vérifier que la sélection est bien sur "original".


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2017)

Ou, changer d'application. perso, pour mes photos HDR ou de nuit, j'utilise HYDRA.


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2017)

Les avis utilisateurs sur Hydra ne sont pas vraiment au top.


----------



## ScapO (27 Décembre 2017)

Slt,
on dirait plutôt un mauvais réglage...


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> Les avis utilisateurs sur Hydra ne sont pas vraiment au top.


Je pense surtout que les personne qui achètent ce logiciel ne savent pas quoi faire avec de plus qu'avec l'application de base. perso, je suis fan.


----------



## canardogringo (27 Décembre 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses  j ai teste les 3 petits points et original et la photo à l air un peu moins bleue ! Jen conclus que ça doit surement être un mauvais réglage . Sur quel reglage dois je mettre  l iPhone svp Les captures  d écran sont les bienvenues je ne suis pas très douée .  et c est quoi hdr  merci de votre aide . Je vous mets la nouvelle photo avec le réglage original  photo prise dans chambre à coucher avec juste la télé allumée . Merci d avance


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir

Pour le HDR , je vous laisse lire


----------



## canardogringo (27 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour le HDR , je vous laisse lire


Merci  pour ta réponse  article très intéressant je mettrai dorénavant en hdr  . On apprend à tout âge .  Vais finir par retrouver de belles photos. J envisageais de remettre les paramètres usines est ce que je garderai mes données contacts photos ? Ce serait plus facile pour moi si ç était possible


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2017)

canardogringo a dit:


> Merci  pour ta réponse  article très intéressant je mettrai dorénavant en hdr  . On apprend à tout âge .  Vais finir par retrouver de belles photos. J envisageais de remettre les paramètres usines est ce que je garderai mes données contacts photos ? Ce serait plus facile pour moi si ç était possible



Si vous avez un compte iCloud , oui pas de soucis


----------



## canardogringo (28 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si vous avez un compte iCloud , oui pas de soucis


euh merci pour ta réponse mais la ça devient trop complique pour moi !


----------

